# Training help



## FaerieAutumn (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, so, I have two huge puppies who are now a year old. We have been to training and I and my boyfriend work diligently with them however, because there are two and they SMART - she more so than he - she is sabotaging his training. We were taking them to school but they got really stressed in a large room with 15 other dogs. The trainers did not appear to care about larger dogs and were not friendly with us and our questions. I do like the correction and reward method - reward only does not work for these guys. I have had large dogs before but my BF has not. I want to have a professional trainer work with us but I do not know where to go....I have reached out to a couple in my area (MD) and am waiting to hear back. One of these is Bark Busters... any thoughts or help is greatly appreciated!!!!! Also, if you know anyone in MD - maybe even a northern breed trainer that would be great!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

What is your dogs currency, if you don't know it is something you will have to find out. For mine its food, especially stinky food, yours may be a little play time, or just some good loving on. patience is key, and so is plenty of exercise i have found that Tobi is much more open to any kind of training, or work with already known commands if he is tuckered.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you should take their training back to square one. Spend training time with each dog separately, its not the best to take them both to the same class. Having both dogs in class is a distraction in itself. They should know all of their commands nearly perfect before you start working with them together. Especially since one is "sabotaging" the other's training session. 

What kind of corrections are being used to train these dogs?


----------



## FaerieAutumn (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I walk them on pinch collars - they don't pull anymore at all! They have sit down pretty well, down if you lead with a treat, wait before going out the door, stay for short periods, and come - for him all the time - she is finally getting better. They just seem to be getting it slower - he is great - food motivated and wants to please - she is our challenge. Very stubborn, independent and SMART! They do not do well apart - I know they should be separated but really - not good no matter what we do! They can be alone for walks - we have a dog walker come when we both have to be out. For her the main issue is she can get beside herself excited and gets mouthy. Not biting but grabby.... We are pushing through but I was hopeful there would at least be a good resource for questions....

Thanks!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I personally think that maybe you took things a little to fast... I have always been one to make sure i got one thing with them down pretty well before moving on. for instance, i don't want him to only lay down when i have a treat so i work with it more than anything else probably 10-20 minutes per day broken down to 2-3 sessions. Tobi loves canned salmon so i use that for a motivation when trying to get him to do new things. I'll also get up early in the mornings so that i have time to train while he eats his breakfast (only on all meat days) i have him work for it doing the same old commands that he already has down so that they always stay fresh. Keep them apart when you are training it seems like maybe they are in a bit of control when they are together. how often are they getting exercised and how much? they could be a little to energetic to really focus on what you are trying to teach them.

When a dog is getting mouthy the best thing i have learned is to simply turn your back to them or leave the room, it shows them that the fun stops when we do that. they get bored with somebody with their back turned toward them for a few seconds.


----------

